# LA to NY



## angel (Dec 14, 2004)

Australian in need of advise.

Want to spend Xmas in New York in 2005.

Plan, is to catch train in Los Angeles and arrive in New York around 12/22/2005.

Would appreciate any advise, suggestions that would make this trip memorable.


----------



## coachseats (Dec 14, 2004)

G'Day! You will probably want to take the Southwest Chief from LA to CHI and then transfer to the Lake Shore Limited to NYC. I don't know if you are familiar with Amtrak and its services, but keep searching the web as there are lots of interesting web sites out there all about Amtrak Travel. A major decision will be if you want to book a sleeper compartment or travel in coach. A good description that I read somewhere was that a trip on Amtrak is like a cross between a camping trip and a luxury cruise. Passenger trains in America don't always have the right of way over freights, and therefore sometimes encounter lengthy delays. Amtrak is also woefully underfunded by government at all levels. But it is an awesome way to see the scenery across the country and meet lots of new and fun people. Post any more specific questions that you might have!


----------

